# Стеноз позвоночного канала на уровне L5-S1, парамедиальная грыжа 11-13 мм. Спондилоартроз



## Miriada (22 Июл 2020)

Здравствуйте! 
В середине апреля начало тянуть поясницу. 29 апреля сидела на полу, а когда встала, могла двигаться только на носочках от резкой боли в пояснице. Невролог отправила на МРТ. Результаты ниже. 
Когда пришла домой, то легла отдохнуть. Вставая, почувствовала редкую боль и побелело в глазах, муж успел поймать, чтобы не упала. 
С того момента неделю не могла вставать. Принимала все по назначению невролога, но выпрямить я так и не смогла. Записалась к остеопату, переквалифицировавшемуся из невролога, и чтобы я до него дошла прописал Аркоксию. После её добавления, на следующий день стала выпрямляться. С каждым днем все больше и больше. Начала делать упражнения. Но сидеть так и не могла. Каждый раз вставая, было больно и какое-то время ходила переваливаясь. Долго гулять не могла с ребёнком, так как на детской площадке стоишь и минут через 20 начинало тянуть спину. То есть основное время я лежала. 
2,5 месяца спустя пошла к стоматологу, под поясницу подложила жесткую сумку, а после поехала на повторное мрт. 
После кресла стоматолога снова стала болеть спина и купила корсет Orlett dlss-4000f. Перемерила все в ортопедические салоне, только в этом почувствовала прекращение боли. 
В корсете могу сидеть и вставать потом без боли. 
Бывают отголоски онемения ног спереди. На носочки и пяточки встаю, хожу на них. Большой палец левой ноги в начале не открывался отдельно, теперь хуже, чем правый, но поднимается. Стопа подвижная. Не могу наклоняться вперёд, кончики пальцев чуть ниже коленей. Но я никогда не могла наклоняться ниже.
Сегодня была на консультации у вертебролога с последним мрт и он отправляет на операцию с заменой диска по квоте.
Улучшения самочувствия на лицо, но боли все равно бывают при резком движении и ЛФК. Но по МРТ изменений нет никаких. 
Судя по тому, что написано на форуме, я могу попытаться использовать консервативное лечение. Это действительно так? Или ситуация по МРТ все же плачевная?



Последнее МРТ и заключение вертебролога



@vbl15 , @Доктор Ступин , буду очень признательна за вашу оценку ситуации


----------



## Miriada (24 Июл 2020)

Всем доброго дня! Хочу добавить, что я не работаю, сижу дома с почти 5-летним ребенком. В ближайшее время у мужа заканчивается контракт и примерно полгода он тоже будет дома. То есть время и возможности для консервативного лечение у меня есть.
Мы рассуждаем так: посмотреть динамику на МРТ ещё через 3 месяца и потом уже принимать окончательное решение. Острый период-то я уже пережила в пандемию на карантине по предписанию.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Июл 2020)

Показания к операции знаете?


----------



## Miriada (25 Июл 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Показания к операции знаете?


Да, читала, поэтому и смутило.
Судя по тому, как я себя чувствую, она мне не нужна. Но меня пугают тем, что какое-нибудь резкое неверное движение может сместить грыжу сильнее вправо или влево и наступит паралич той или иной стороны ниже таза. Так ли легко ее на самом деле сдвинуть?
Благодарю за ответ.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Июл 2020)

> ...Да, читала, поэтому и смутило.
> Судя по тому, как я себя чувствую, она мне не нужна. Но меня пугают тем, что какое-нибудь резкое неверное движение может сместить грыжу сильнее вправо или влево и наступит паралич той или иной стороны ниже таза. Так ли легко ее на самом деле сдвинуть?


-Такое возможно в 1-2% случаев., то есть не легко!
И процент осложнений от операции 1-2%.
Так может лучше иметь операцию в запасе?


----------



## Miriada (30 Июл 2020)

Была вчера у невролога:
Status praesens: Менингеальных знаков нет. ЧМН-Зрачки D=S, нистагма нет. Легкая лицевая асимметрия. Язык по центру. Парезов нет. Сухожильные рефлексы D=S. Патологических знаков нет. ПНП выполняет удовлетворительно. В позе Ромберга устойчива). Чувствительных нарушений нет. небольшой сколиоз в ГОП, уплощен поясничный лордоз, объем движений в ПОП ограничен умеренно, с-м Ласега справа до 45 гр, слева до 60 гр, болезненности при пальпации паравертебрально нет.
Диагноз основной: дискогенная люмбоишалгия на фоне грыжи диска L5-S1, умеренный болевой и мышечно-тонический с-м.
ПЛАН ЛЕЧЕНИЯ: показана карбокситерапия и фармакопунктура с алфлутопом2.0мл и новокаином2.0мл через день №5-10, УЗ с гидрокортизоном( карипаином?). Рекомендации: растяжки для спины.

Растяжки для спины насторожили, ведь сейчас вроде как не стоит трогать этот сегмент.
На остальное согласилась, вчера же и сделала в первый раз. Физиотерапевт остановилась на УЗ с карипаином.

Так же приобрела 2 подушки на стул: одну под поясницу, вторую на сидушку. Теперь могу спокойно сидеть без корсета и вставать без боли.

Буду отслеживать динамику и писать, вдруг кому-то пригодится.


----------



## La murr (30 Июл 2020)

Miriada написал(а):


> Буду отслеживать динамику и писать, вдруг кому-то пригодится


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (30 Июл 2020)

Когда ознакомился с "планом  лечения", то невольно возник вопрос :" Кому и сколько этот невролог заплатил за  диплом?"
 Можно, конечно, заниматься консервативным лечением. Но с учетом течения и клиники заболевания, проведенного и назначенного "лечения, считаю, что наилучшим решением избавиться от страданий  и вернуть достойное качество жизни будет оперативное лечение.
Операция - микродискэктомия. Без "замены" МПД.


----------



## Miriada (30 Июл 2020)

@Владимир Воротынцев, так уже страданий особенных нет. Не могу сидеть на диване или стуле без корсета или специальной подушки, долго гулять с ребенком, так как стоять на одном месте тяжеловато, да не убираюсь дома. Болей нет, если только резко не дернусь. Если низко наклониться с прямыми ногами будет тоже, конечно, но это я так поняла пока делать и нельзя. И в положении кошечка, когда выгибается грудной отдел бывает онемение в пояснице: как полукруг внутри, под кожей.
Можете подсказать, пожалуйста, что именно в течении заболевания на Ваш взгляд все же за операцию? Я перечитала все списки с показаниями и поняла, что время и возможности обойтись без операции в этот раз у меня есть.
Я так понимаю, что невролог назначил то, что есть в его арсенале, так как я пришла и сказала, что операцию пока не хочу.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (31 Июл 2020)

Miriada написал(а):


> Я так понимаю, что невролог назначил то, что есть в его арсенале, так как я пришла и сказала, что операцию пока не хочу.


"Хозяин - барин!" Если нет желания оперироваться, тогда можете продолжить консервативные лечебные мероприятия. Но тогда необходимо стать пациенткой доктора Ступина Ф. П. или доктора Рудковского А. И. (если, конечно, они после очной консультации возьмутся за лечение). А так потеряете уйму времени и денег.


----------



## Miriada (31 Июл 2020)

@Владимир Воротынцев, я все же не понимаю, что именно в течении моего заболевания Вы относите к необходимости оперативного лечения?
Да, я понимаю необходимость наличия мышечного корсета и занимаюсь каждый день. Скорее всего его укрепление и послужило причиной отсутствия болей и возвращения к более-менее нормальной жизни. Плюс аппликатор Кузнецова, но это так для души больше. Никакого другого лечения, кроме двух недель острого периода препаратами описанными выше не применялось. Было 3 сеанса у остеопата.
Через пару недель мне переезжать в другой город за почти 4000 км. Решили на поезде. Перед этим было принято решение, добавить хоть какую-то дополнительную реабилитацию. Я сама попросила, никто из меня денег не выкачивал. Мне только 32 года, одна операция повлечет за собой следующие, пусть промежутки между ними и будут зависеть от ситуации с мышцами.
В этот раз помогло ЛФК. Если буду продолжать каждый день заниматься, кроме исключительных случаев, разве это не даст мне время и возможно чудо в виде уменьшения грыжи? Я не против самой операции, как таковой, а против именно сейчас, когда я вполне самодостаточна. Если бы были признаки, что она мне нужна, то я бы уже легла на операционный стол.


----------



## Miriada (30 Сен 2020)

Сделала на днях еще одно МРТ (снимки ниже).
Грыже не уменьшилась, но и не увеличилась. Правда в заключении написано, что "Нельзя исключить диско-радикулярный конфликт (каудосиндром) на уровне грыжи диска". Записалась к новому неврологу-нейрохирургу в лист ожидания, так как переехала в другой город.
Сейчас принимаю витамины группы В в капсулах, травяной сбор "При отложении солей, подагре, артрозе, артрите, остеохондрозе, радикулите". Плавала на море пока вода была теплая и по возможности хожу. Так же каждый день упражнения с сайта доктора Ступина и нашла в темах от доктора Воротынцева + МФР, упражнения на стопы и для мобилизации грудной клетки: все, что могу без боли. В среднем часа 1,5-2 в день.
Хожу нормально до 1 км, потом боль начинает отдавать по бедру спереди до колена. Раньше только в левой ноге, теперь только в правой. Боль локализуется слева от позвоночника в районе грыже и простреливает до колена. На носочки, пяточки встаю, все пальцы на ногах слушаются. Сидеть могу уже дольше и без специальной подушки. Примерно до 40 минут. А вот стоять на одном месте, даже с распределением нагрузки на обе ноги могу только минут 5.
Обезбаливающие так же не пью, чтобы контролировать и не запустить процесс. Очень редко бывает нестерпимая боль, но она отступает стоит только прилечь на аппликатор Кузнецова, да и вообще просто прилечь.
По общему анализу крови СОЭ - 1. Немного понижены нейтрофилы и повышены моноциты в процентах, абсолютные показатели в норме.
Схожу еще к нескольким врачам, послушаю какие физиопроцедуры они могут предложить, к операции пока не готова.


----------



## Miriada (15 Фев 2021)

И снова очередное МРТ и история за эти месяцы.
Сейчас болей никаких нет, но я себя берегу: тяжести не ношу, убираю одну комнату потом отдыхаю, потом убираю вторую и т.д., стараюсь поменьше наклоняться. В целом, хожу на достаточно большие расстояния нормально, танцую, сижу все же с перерывами хотя бы каждый час. Недавно прорвало батарею и несколько часов пришлось судорожно собирать с пола воду и носить ведра с этой же водой, на следующий день очень легко и непродолжительно болела поясница и, думаю, что это были скорее всего мышцы от непривычных поворотов.
Из реабилитации: продолжаю пить витамины группы В ( 3-4 раза в неделю) и добавила марганец и лецитин, спорт каждый день по 1,5-2 часа: МФР (2-3 раза в неделю) и комплекс упражнений на стопы, тазовое дно, спину из тех, где ничего не болит и не тянет. Например, в кошке есть некий дискомфорт. Так же лежу на красном аппликаторе Кузнецова по 30-60 минут в день, пока читаю ребенку.
За это время пережила две поездки по 3 суток на поезде, где так же выполняла упражнения. На самолете не рискнула.
В сентябре-октябре ходить было все еще тяжело. В начале непосильными были и 2000 шагов, потом постепенно (после добавления упражнений на растяжку от инструктора по гимнастике Плетнева) стала их увеличивать. При этом могла полежать на лавочке и пару раз на асфальте, благо было тепло, но боли по передней части бедра порой были 9 баллов после продолжительного хождения. В декабре уже под 20 000 шагов были трудноваты для мышц, но спина в целом переносила их нормально. Пока были на юге старалась каждый день ходить не менее 8000 шагов, чем больше тем лучше. Сейчас вернулись на север, по льду и снегу в мороз все же так не находишься.
В море плавать было тяжеловато, сводило ногу, но потом и это прошло, но стала почему-то казаться холодной вода в +22 и я перестала заходить в море.
Так что пока все еще верю, что смогу обойтись без операции.


----------



## Miriada (20 Апр 2021)

Вот и пришло первое обострение, спустя почти год. После того, как второй раз за месяц прорвало батарею в квартире. 5 месяцев ремиссии меня не расслабили, но вот такая вот нестандартная ситуация в начале заставила болеть верхнюю часть правой ягодицы. С этим я справилась с помощью МФР. А потом, спустя неделю, я встала с кровати днем и боль пошла по нарастающей. К вечеру это было уже где-то 6 из 10 и я снова не могла распрямляться и ползала на четвереньках. Ночь была ужасающей, мышцы сводило от напряжения, а от боли хотелось биться головой об стену. После второго укола ксефокама на утро, смогла поспать пару часов, после третьего укола стало еще полегче. Выпрямиться смогла на 4 день. МРТ сделала на 9 день. И грыжа моя снова стала в форме шарика.
Онемение в трех средних пальцах ноги, подвижности их это не мешает, просто неприятные ощущения при ходьбе.
Так же приобрела витафон и сходила к неврологу.
После ползанья на коленях заболело правое бедро. Делала МРТ и КТ, ортопед поставил диагноз артрит. Но в этом диагнозе я не совсем уверена, так как врачи не берут в расчет, что что-то я вытащила из этого колена по осени и так как отрезала ножницами, то явно вытащила не все. Спина побаливает, но ходить можно. День на день не приходится: когда-то совсем боли нет, когда-то со скрипом. Подозреваю зависит от ночного сна.
Так же выяснился переизбыток витамина б6 за все это время и по результатам анализов оставили только б12 и фолиевую.
ЛФК продолжаю делать. Планирую пойти посмотреть, что мне могут предложить по упражнениям еще и в центре.
Хочу сказать огромное спасибо @Доктор Ступин и @Владимир Воротынцев , так как, судя по всему, именно благодаря вашим упражнениям, в этот раз я быстрее встала на ноги.



Заключение невролога и ортопеда


----------



## Miriada (3 Июл 2021)

Прошло больше года после 1 обострения. Все это время продолжаю читать форум и пытаюсь разобраться оперироваться или нет. Как только была готова куда-то ехать в приличное место на реабилитацию, опять начали вводить ограничения и пока не понятно, что и как, а мне если ехать, то только с ребенком (оставить его не с кем).

Последние 2 месяца жила почти обычной жизнью: по 10-20 тысяч шагов в день с занятия на занятие с ребенком. Отзанималась 2 месяца с тренером по ЛФК и обнаружила проблемы с растяжкой ягодичных, икроножных и разгибателя спины (не знаю насколько правильно их назвала). Купила гантели Иногда побаливала спина, но совсем незначительно и не долго. Беспокоит меня только левая нога. Под тремя центральными пальцами там странное ощущение: онемение - не онемение, не могу описать точно. Иногда оно сдвигается на большой палец, а несколько дней назад поднялось в район ахиллова сухожилия и скачет то до колена, то обратно. Ощущения не постоянные: то появляются, то пропадают.
Меня это очень тревожит, потому что не понятна причина: то ли нога неметь начала от грыжи и нужно скорее бежать на операцию, то ли другая причина. Сделала ЭНМГ нижних конечностей, УЗИ стопы и заодно зашла к флебологу. У всех все в норме.

По ЭНМГ врач, проводивший исследование, сказал, что левая нога по нижней границе нормы, невролог, что на левой ноге снижены рефлексы. На носочки и пяточки встаю без проблем. На стул/кровать/ступени левой ногой поднимаюсь без проблем.
После того, как тренер показал как правильно делать упражнения, выполняю на ноги с утяжелителями 1,25 кг - без проблем поднимаю ноги. На стопы делаю упражнения с мячиком, резинками и гимнастической палкой. Большой палец двигается и вверх и вниз и в сторону, как и другие пальцы.
В какой-то момент подумала, что перезанималась и стала делать 2 выходных на неделе и только раз в неделю МФР с валиком ( вроде уже при раскатывании никакие мышцы не болят, для поддержания).
Эти странные ощущения очень сильно давят психологически. Может ли такое быть из-за нервов?
Так как прошлым летом сильно болел большой палец на левой ноге. Я уже думала: "всё! вот и конец пришел", к тому же спина тогда еще ощутимо болела и я почти не ходила, а оказалось, что это просто стержневая мозоль от новых ортопедических стелек. Стельки убрала и больше такой проблемы не возникало.

Понимаю, что я моя проблема на данный момент совсем незначительна по сравнению с другими на форуме, но может кто-то сталкивался или уважаемые врачи могут подсказать, к какому врачу пойти или какое исследование сделать. Может ли так защемленный ранее нерв восстанавливаться или все идет к ухудшению?


----------



## Miriada (10 Авг 2021)

Я с хорошими новостями и вдохновением для других, что грыжа действительно уменьшается.
Из симптомов есть небольшое онемение под пальцами левой ноги, но уже не всегда. Возможно было от нервов.
Спина иногда побаливает, но не сильно: 1 из 10 и после полежать проходит.
Оно и понятно, белые пятна с позвонков так и не пропали. Зато теперь могу ложиться спать не боясь, что утром меня не настигнет паралич из-за передавленного грыжей нерва.
Занялась цигун "8 кусков парчи", как здесь советуют, чтобы уменьшить количество спорта в жизни, а то по 2-3 часа в сутки, особенно летом, многовато, летом лучше походить побольше. пока льда и снега нет. Понемногу закачиваю спину с малыми весами.
Записалась к неврологу, которому хоть как-то доверяю, чтобы разобраться с онемением, но это только через 2 недели будет, о результатах так же отпишусь.


----------



## Мих. Мих. (10 Авг 2021)

Miriada написал(а):


> Я с хорошими новостями и вдохновением для других, что грыжа действительно уменьшается.


Времени Вам доброго! Рад, что у Вас улучшение!

В результате, за год, с 11 до 6 мм уменьшилась? Так понимаю?


----------



## Miriada (10 Авг 2021)

@Мих. Мих., и Вам доброго!
Да, примерно за год. Первый раз не смогла вставать с кровати в мае 2020, обострение было в конце марта 2021, потом 4 месяца не делала МРТ, как раз за эти 4 месяца она и уменьшилась


----------



## Александр Т. (29 Сен 2021)

@Miriada, Здравствуйте, как ваше самочувствие на сегодня? Ваша история обнадеживает.


----------



## Miriada (29 Сен 2021)

@Александр Т., здравствуйте! Спина не болит. Онемевшим пока остаётся наружной край мизинца.
Я сделала денситометрию поясницы и нашли там остеопению (T=-1,2), но при этом нашли ещё и грыжу l4-l5 и только сниженную высоту l5-s1, поэтому нужно делать новое МРТ, чтобы понять, что там вообще произошло или это ошибка рентгенолога, но я заболела и это действие отложилось.
Как только проверю ещё раз, выложу и заключения невролога, и денситометрию и новое мрт


----------



## Александр Т. (29 Сен 2021)

@Miriada, получается грыжа вообще испарилась?


----------



## Miriada (29 Сен 2021)

@Александр Т., я склоняюсь к некачественной работе рентгенолога, так как причин для новой грыжи не было никаких. Все рекомендации я соблюдаю, ЛФК занимаюсь. А КТ, к сожалению, пока читать не научилась, поэтому сама посмотреть не могу. Невролог тоже склонялась к тому, что ошибка.


----------



## Александр Т. (29 Сен 2021)

@Miriada, у меня КТ и МРТ с разницей в трое суток, и результаты на обоих исследованиях абсолютно разные, уже не знаю кому и во что верить...вообще когда то слышал, что снимок можно показать трем разным рентгенологам и будет три разных мнения, а невролог сказал, что лечат не по мрт а по симптомам..вот и думай как тут лечится, когда у каждого своя правда...


----------



## Miriada (29 Сен 2021)

@Александр Т., МРТ я уже и сама прочитать могу, и размеры померять, и защемленный нерв от обычного отличить, поэтому просто сама диск смотрю и делаю выводы.
А началось как раз с того, что результаты прочтения разные и не понятно кому верить.


----------



## Александр Т. (29 Сен 2021)

@Miriada, дело в том, что в нашей поликлинике диск никто смотреть не будет, говорят не откроется он у них, снимки тоже не смотрят, а требуют именно заключения на бумаге, вот и приходится пациентам самим учится снимки читать и размеры определять...помню как еще в начале моей грыжевой истории, участковый терапевт увидев заключение округлила глаза и выдала, дескать смотрите, у вас же ГРЫЖА! а вы знаете что это опасно, могут и руки отказать и даже ноги...тогда я понял что с лечением у таких врачей все будет печально...


----------



## Alessa (29 Сен 2021)

@Александр Т., МРТ и КТ нельзя сравнивать. Грубо говоря, КТ показывает преимущественно кости, а МРТ - мягкие ткани, к которым грыжа и относится. Только если МРТ нельзя, приходится корячиться и по КТ смотреть. Рентген грыжи вообще не показывает, если только крупные грыжи по косвенным признакам.

Размеры любых структур по мрт и кт могут прилично отличаться (и часто таки отличаются) по техническим причинам.

Невролог конечно прав, что лечат по симптомам... Но лучше понимать, откуда эти симптомы. Картина МРТ может меняться стремительно, и МРТ 2-3 недельной давности может вообще не отображать картины на момент обращения к неврологу. И вообще могут быть неинформативные МРТ, если пациента сильно перекосило.


----------



## Miriada (29 Сен 2021)

Александр Т. написал(а):


> @Miriada, дело в том, что в нашей поликлинике диск никто смотреть не будет, говорят не откроется он у них, снимки тоже не смотрят, а требуют именно заключения на бумаге, вот и приходится пациентам самим учится снимки читать и размеры определять...помню как еще в начале моей грыжевой истории, участковый терапевт увидев заключение округлила глаза и выдала, дескать смотрите, у вас же ГРЫЖА! а вы знаете что это опасно, могут и руки отказать и даже ноги...тогда я понял что с лечением у таких врачей все будет печально...


Для таких можно и на пленке просить распечатать. Мне в начале все печатали, я только потом на форуме выяснила, что диск лучше.
Но да, мало кто смотрит. А кто смотрит, то диск не открылся, то света нет. Тут помогает мое словесное описание, хоть как-то.
Просто в данном конкретном случае, вообще не понятно, что они там насмотрели дополнительно и написали в заключении помимо основного вывода, что есть остеопения, если я им на руки давала свое последнее заключение МРТ.
Надеюсь на следующей неделе уже сделаю МРТ и перестану гадать.


----------



## Alessa (29 Сен 2021)

Александр Т. написал(а):


> помню как еще в начале моей грыжевой истории, участковый терапевт увидев заключение округлила глаза и выдала, дескать смотрите, у вас же ГРЫЖА! а вы знаете что это опасно, могут и руки отказать и даже ноги...тогда я понял что с лечением у таких врачей все будет печально...


Помню как ещё в начале моей грыжевой истории невролог махнул рукой на мою грыжу - мол, да они у всех есть, ваша ничем не примечательна. Через два обострения и год - секвестрация, две с половиной недели в вынужденном положении, ноль эффекта от консервативного лечения и операция по неотложным показаниям (длительный некупируемый болевой синдром).


----------



## Александр Т. (30 Сен 2021)

Alessa написал(а):


> и МРТ 2-3 недельной давности может вообще не отображать картины на момент обращения к неврологу.


Увы, но реалии жизни таковы, что невозможно каждый раз делать МРТ при походе к доктору, в нашем городе дай бог повезет с разницей в месяц сделать, потому как очередь к неврологам бывает на месяц вперед, либо просто говорят нет записи и все, приходите через неделю, с МРТ тоже самое, бесплатно нужна квота от врача, к которому как я писал запись на месяц вперед, а платно тоже очередь, мне повезло, кто то отказался и меня взяли, опять же денег не напасешься делать МРТ каждые две недели, особенно когда не работаешь из за болезни.



> И вообще могут быть неинформативные МРТ, если пациента сильно перекосило.


Если перекосило, то ни о каких МРТ речи не идет, ну разве что под наркозом, меня когда скорая перекошенного привезла, я даже минуты не мог на рентгене вылежать, крутился и кричал от боли как роженица...вообще честно говоря не представлял что такая боль бывает.


----------



## Alessa (30 Сен 2021)

@Александр Т., Так вот я о том, что такие организационные моменты тоже важны, хотя как бы непосредственно к медицинской части дела не имеют никакого отношения.

Мне в такой ситуации пытались сделать МРТ под промедолом, всё равно никак. Лечили без МРТ, рентген тоже не получился, ориентировались по симптомам, диагноз поставили только интраоперационно.


----------



## Miriada (22 Окт 2021)

Вывод последних 2 месяцев: перед процедурой ее надо максимально изучить.
Отправили меня на денситометрию. А в клинике ее делают на аппарате КТ и только поямницу. В заключении мне написали и остеопению, и грыжу L4-L5, зато мою годовую L5-S1 - не увидели. Зачем вообще писать в денситометрии про грыжу не понятно, но это меня смутило. Нашла я потом нормальный денситометр и никакой остеопении у меня нет. Из-за этого пришлось делать новое МРТ: ну а вдруг новая грыжа?!
Еще обратила внимание, что грыжа у меня начала уменьшаться на фоне понижения гомоцестеина и приема Б12+фоливая кислота. У меня гомоцестеин был 78 и дефицит б12 и фолиевой из-за генетической мутации. То есть я принимала всю группу витаминов Б для спины, но они просто не усваивались в такой маленькой дозировке, а вот б6 - повысился в 2 раза выше верхней границы нормы. Но это все я дополнительно обследовала с кардиологом.
Потом был большой перерыв пока я обследовалась и сдавала все анализы и гомоцестеин снова стал 78 и вот изменений на МРТ нет.
Грыжу же "едят" какие-то там кровяные тельца, а при густой крови ( а у меня она еще и густая), могут просто делать это очень медленно или не делать вообще - других дел хватает. Но это мои выводы, у врачей может быть другой взгляд, а исследований на эту тему я не нашла. Если у кого-то есть, буду признательна.


----------



## Miriada (30 Апр 2022)

Сегодня сделала новое МРТ для себя по прошествии 6 месяцев, чтобы посмотреть динамику.
В целом жизнь вернулась в свое русло, но долго сидеть так же не могу, если пройти более 20 000 шагов, как я случайно сделала в отпуске, то простреливает ногу по нерву, хотя это было и с перерывами на отдых (сидя). Иногда тянет поясницу. Но теперь я себя берегу: тяжести не ношу, убираю по частям, а не генеральная уборка на весь дом и так далее по списку.
В октябре переболела короновирусом и после этого в активный спорт так и не вернулась. Каждый день делаю только разминку для суставов и стараюсь побольше ходить.
Может моя история подарит кому-то надежду и придаст сил🙏


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Апр 2022)

Процесс идет!


----------

